# Do we need the gorgeous printed HGVC guidebook?



## Maverick1963 (Apr 29, 2008)

A while ago, I sent HGVC my opinion that owners should have an option to receive the printed guidebook or not to do so.  When I received 2008 Guidebook, I already made the reservation for the year.  And when I need to take a look, I go online.  I do not see full meaning of the printed guidebook.  If HGVC email it in PDF to owners or make it available for download, that will save cost, time, efforts, and eventually wastes for every owner and the earth.  Dear HGVC owners of TUG fellows, would you like to continue to receive the guidebook year after year?  I am interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 29, 2008)

I prefer the printed copy for planning purposes. 

Perhaps they can provide an opt-out option for those who don't want it. I can see folks that make several reservations in a year wanting a hard copy.

I would rather receive the Grand Times magazine via email in a pdf format vs the printed copy.


----------



## linsj (Apr 29, 2008)

I do like having the printed copy, but it doesn't need to be such an expensive version. I'm sure it makes an impression on some people, but I think it's a waste of printing and mailing dollars. I'd be fine with a pdf file I can print.


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 29, 2008)

It's fine to give someone when they buy or first join. Seems to be a waste , year after year.


----------



## cgingrich (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree with CaliDave, receive the Guide once you buy in.  I don't think that it is necessary to re-issue every year to every member.  Just think of the costs I know that publications are quite expensive and the time it takes Marketing to create it.  I would rather see my dues going towards other expenses.  I think it is a unnecessary expense.  Too many pictures and repetitive information in it.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 29, 2008)

I love the gorgeous printed guide.  I use it quite a bit.  & I find trying to access information using the on-line guide to be a pain.

I give the older versions to friends and family members who plan to go on vacation with us.  They love it.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 30, 2008)

IF the website functioned well and it was easy to glean information from, I could forgo the book(s).  However, since it doesn't function well the book is  quite handy. 

I keep it and the RCI book I have in a "RCI" briefcase bag I got at a drawing at the SCI owners meeting last year, and it's nice having it all in one place to refer to.  Since we already pay for it in our dues, I'm not adverse to continue receiving it.  I sincerley doubt they are going to lower our HGVC membership costs by cutting it out.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 30, 2008)

The Guide is too fluffy, excessively verbose, and over the top with pretty pictures.  If they cut the unnecessay introductory material, and used more concise language, they could easily reduce it to a 7x9" stapled brochure of about 20 pages.  Each year, they could issue a brief supplement for changes, and reissue the whole thing only every five years or so.


----------



## DEROS (Apr 30, 2008)

*What is the true reason*

Bottom line:  I like the professional look of the guide.

However, if the reason to do away with the guide is because we think Hilton will lower their Annual dues, don't hold your breath.  The books most likely represent less than .01% of their operating cost.  The drop in operating cost would be insignificant to justify a annual due reduction.

As for tree hugging;  I concur with the tree hugging.  I think they should use recycled paper to make the guide.  However I still want my guide.  I work with computers all day and enjoy the time away form it.  It feels good to thumb through a book.

Hilton could also make it an option, like how the banks and credit card companies are doing with bills.  However, don't expect a monetary reward.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Thanks for your response.*

Looks like a split camp.   Those who do not want to deal with on-line information prefer the printed guidebook.  Probably the longer you belong to the Club, the less you feel the need.  I think HGVC wants to keep it gorgeous because it is an important sales tool to impress owners every year, and I assume that the cost of the guidebook is not low and should have some impact on the member fee. If they were making a copy for a few dollars each, that should be an excellent job.  Handling and shipping costs some money.  I believe there is no disagreement in giving owners the option regarding how we receive the book.  Most likely I would not mind if HGVC should use the saved budget for environmental activities.


----------



## wmmmmm (Apr 30, 2008)

I like the printed guide and I look forward to it every year but I'm always disappointed because there aren't anything new!  Besides the always changing shape (which I'm sure cost a lot more than regular 8.5x11), there's nothing really new except for the fee changes.  

I'm not in publishing but I'm guessing the incremental cost of printing an update vs a full book isn't that much.  Remember that there are over 100,000 members so HGVC might be getting a good price on printing.  So even if HGVC can save $100K, that's only $1 per member.  If let's say I can save $5 or even $10 a year if I didn't get a printed version, the tree hugger side of me would say OK, save the tree, don't get it.  But the reality is that I probably would pay the extra to get a printed version.


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 30, 2008)

wmmmmm said:


> So even if HGVC can save $100K, that's only $1 per member.  If let's say I can save $5 or even $10 a year if I didn't get a printed version, .



I can't imagine each guide only costs $1, even with printing 100,000 guides..I think $10/each might be on the low end.  It's got to cost a couple bucks just between  the box and postage to send it.


----------



## Maverick1963 (May 1, 2008)

I understand the needs and want for the guidebook.  I think it is fun to take a look.  So I am not blaming anyone.  But I could add...

Printing is not my job but it is part of my profession.  Printing cost is cheaper in US than in Japan.  But I just say it is impossible to print and deliver that book just one dollar per copy to each owner. Metallic color, pearlish finish, etc.--- there are some costly techniques.  How much postage do you pay to mail the book in US?  At least a few or several dollars, right?  Let's say the cost is five dollars a copy.  Then, HGVC is spending half a million dollars for the guidebook.  With that kind of money, I am sure that you are expecting HGVC to do something instead of printing the gorgeous guidebook.  Maybe I am too theoretical.


----------



## UWSurfer (May 1, 2008)

If I were a power at be with HGVC, I wouldn't want to do anything that would "cheapen" the brand.   Those books are alot of the company image and in many cases are the only tangible thing an owner keeps.  It gets people to dream.  It's something family and friends pick up and look at and work their & our emotions. 

As they taught us in sales school, people purchase with their emotions and then justify the purchase with logic.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 1, 2008)

wmmmmm said:


> I like the printed guide and I look forward to it every year but I'm always disappointed because there aren't anything new!  Besides the always changing shape (which I'm sure cost a lot more than regular 8.5x11), there's nothing really new except for the fee changes.......



Agreed! If there was something new each year that was significant, I could see it......maybe. On the other hand Marriott doesn't put out such a guide book each year and I manage to get along fine without it. Marriott doesn't have as many option as HGVC does but, I could probably live without it.


----------



## wmmmmm (May 1, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> If I were a power at be with HGVC, I wouldn't want to do anything that would "cheapen" the brand.   Those books are alot of the company image and in many cases are the only tangible thing an owner keeps.  It gets people to dream.  It's something family and friends pick up and look at and work their & our emotions.
> 
> As they taught us in sales school, people purchase with their emotions and then justify the purchase with logic.


I just brought into DVC and their Dream book and yearly "Planner" are worthy of coffee table material!  The HGVC book is no different.  I am going to assume Marriott have a similar "planner".


----------



## wmmmmm (May 1, 2008)

CaliDave said:


> I can't imagine each guide only costs $1, even with printing 100,000 guides..I think $10/each might be on the low end.  It's got to cost a couple bucks just between  the box and postage to send it.


I meant the saving of $100K by not making the book fancier.  HGVC have to send its members something every year and it has to be more substantial than the quarterly updates (because there are still some people who are not connected to the internet!)  Even discounting the internet access part, if HGVC gives the option, I think most people will pay the extra $1, $5 or even $10 to get something for the $500-$1000 they're paying every year.


----------



## Maverick1963 (May 2, 2008)

I am sure HGVC management will appreciate this discussion.  It seems that "significant change" is a key word here.  That will rationalize publishing every year.  Yet owners can have an option to receive the guidebook or not.  For those connected with internet, HGVC can maintain their brand by providing a user-friendly website with photos, movies and up-to-the-minute information.


----------



## UWSurfer (May 2, 2008)

Maverick1963 said:


> I am sure HGVC management will appreciate this discussion.  It seems that "significant change" is a key word here.  That will rationalize publishing every year.  Yet owners can have an option to receive the guidebook or not.  For those connected with internet, HGVC can maintain their brand by providing a user-friendly website with photos, movies and up-to-the-minute information.



If only their web interface only worked well.  Even with T1 furnished broadband their site is slow, clunkly and the virtual book takes forever to load and is basically unworkable now.   They can do much better, and frankly need to.


----------



## linsj (May 2, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> If only their web interface only worked well.  Even with T1 furnished broadband their site is slow, clunkly and the virtual book takes forever to load and is basically unworkable now.   They can do much better, and frankly need to.



I agree. I'd rather have them put the money into the web site. If using the guide online were fast and easy, I wouldn't need anything in print.


----------



## ricoba (May 2, 2008)

I guess it's cheaper to produce a fancy book than it is to build new resorts in NEW locations!


----------



## Tabascoone (May 3, 2008)

*Missed Point*



Maverick1963 said:


> If HGVC email it in PDF to owners or make it available for download, that will save cost, time, efforts, and *eventually wastes for every owner and the earth.*





> I believe there is no disagreement in giving owners the option regarding how we receive the book. Most likely *I would not mind if HGVC should use the saved budget for environmental activities*.



Seems to me that most that have replied failed to see one of the points raised by Maverick, that being the unnecesary waste (from the environmental perspective) of shipping 100,000 guides (certainly several trees) to HGVC members.  As members, the guide is part of the "package" we pay for, and I must agree it is a very nice guide (I am a new member to HGVC), but I believe the point raised is that it is also wasteful (again from the environmental perspective) and it would be nice if an opt out option is provided (for those of us that may be a little more environmentally concious). I want the guide but, if given the option, I know I would opt out if the information I need to make a decision is available on the internet.

Is also interesting that Hilton has an environmental policy http://hilton.com/en/ww/promotions/Environmental_Policy/index.jhtml. In my opinion, the guide contradicts that policy.

By the way, above is just my opinion, I surely hope this does not turn out to be a discussion on whether or not the guide impacts the environment or how much of an impact it has in comparison with other activities.


----------



## Maverick1963 (May 5, 2008)

I was away from home, camping for two nights.  Staying at a resort is one thing.  Cooking, eating, and sleeping in the nature is another thing I need in my life.  

Tabascoone, thanks for elaborating my point.  I would say that "something good for environment" is not all of my intention.  But I believe HGVC can further strengthen their brand value by giving the option to owners because they need to improve usage of their(/our) resources,  on-line information service,and contribution to waste reduction.  That will be better for all the owners.


----------



## limin (May 5, 2008)

I like the printed guide.  An opt out for folks that do not want it only makes sense.  I would really like to have a much better online version.  One that has a lot more detail and multiple pics of each resort.  I find the information on the resorts pathetic.  A good map of the resort would be great!

If they could increase the detail and produce it in PDF format I would be happy.  That way I could download it and referance it anytime without having to go to there slow, clunky website.


----------



## hicksville (May 5, 2008)

yeah or they could put it on a cd or dvd. i do like having the ability to flip thru it with friends when I'm not on the computer.


----------



## DCBob (May 11, 2008)

I believe that the majority have voted in favor of the printed guide.  I absolutely want to receive it and use it when I am flying or on the train.  For those that feel it's wasteful, I would support an opt-out option.  Then everyone will get what they prefer for themselves.


----------



## judgerey (May 11, 2008)

Just goes to show as PT Barnum said, "You can't please all of the people all of the time."  Or did he say, "a sucker is born every minute"?

Never mind.


----------



## CaliDave (May 11, 2008)

DCBob said:


> I believe that the majority have voted in favor of the printed guide.  I absolutely want to receive it and use it when I am flying or on the train.  For those that feel it's wasteful, I would support an opt-out option.  Then everyone will get what they prefer for themselves.



thats a good idea.. similar to the opt out of the ADRA..
we can opt out of the guidebook and take $10 off our membership fee


----------



## DEROS (May 12, 2008)

*Make yourself heard*

This seems to be a very good topic for HGVC.  I would suggest that everybody email HGVC with all your good suggestion about the annual book.  I myself told them that they should have an opt out and reimburse portion against my annual dues.  I doubt they will do the reimbursement but maybe they will listen to the opt out.

email to hgvc is input@hgvc.com

Deros


----------



## GTLINZ (May 23, 2008)

I like the guide and I  use online. I think a lot of older owners use the printed guide. I don't think the tuggers would see as much use for it.


----------



## Maverick1963 (May 25, 2008)

I listened to opinions here and well understood needs of the printed guidebook.  At the same time, as we need to be more environment-conscious and public entities have clearer social responsibilities, HGVC needs to think whether they would continue to print the book for every owner.  I hope they take some actions.


----------

